# Mexico City Downtown 1325-2008 World Heritage Site since 1987



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

*Part I 

Las fotos no son mías! son tomadas de flickr y otros threads
Pics are not mine! taken from flickr and other threads*


Es un placer para mi presentarse el Centro Histórico de la Ciudad de México... Patrimonio de la Humanidad por la UNESCO desde 1987. Hace mucho tiempo fue el centro de la capital azteca México-Tenochtitlan, fundada en 1325.
Era una de las ciudades más hermosas del mundo en ese entonces (varios conquistadores españoles decían que nunca habían visto una ciudad tan hermosa y limpia), pero en 1521, después de varios sucesos, cayó bajo el contro español, los conquistadores destruyeron la ciudad, y sobre las ruinas construyeron la nueva Ciudad de México con un estilo español de una gran plaza principal con una gran iglesia y un palacio real (hogar del virrey en turno).
Ese es el comienzo de una etapa de tres siglos, y es en esta etapa cuando se foja la identidad mexicana, una combinación entre las antiguas culturas mesoamericanas (azteca, maya, tolteca, mixteca, etc) y la cultura europea española. 

It's a pleasure for me to present you the Mexico City Downtown... World Heritage Site by the UNESCO since 1987. Many time ago it was the ceremonial center of the aztec Capital city Mexico-Tenochtitlán, founded in 1325.
IT was one of the most beautiful cities in the world at that time (some spaniard conquerors said they had never seen a city so beautiful and clean), but in 1521, after a serie of events, it fell under the spanish control, the conquerors destroyed the city, and over the ruis, they built the new Mexico City with a spanish style of a main square with a great church and a royal palace.
That's the begining of a stage of three centuries, and in this stage is when was forged the mexican indentity, a mixed culture between ancient cultures (maya, aztec, olmec, etc) and the european spanish culture.

Así es que, aqui están unas cuantas fotos del Centro Histórico, antes que nada los idificios y lugares más representativos. Después, la vida y la cultura de la ciudad. Al último una serie de fotos de otras calles que tienen edificios muy bonitos pero lamentablemente se encuentran en el abandono.

So, here are some pics of Mexico City downtown, first of all, the most representative buildings. Then, the life and culture in downtown. At last, a serie of pics of many other streets that have nice buildings, but unfortunately they are in the neglect.

*Plaza de la Constitución "Zócalo" - Main Square*
Cuando los españoles construyeron la nueva ciudad de México sobre las ruinas de Tenochtitlan en la época colonial, todas las calles fueron trazadas a partir de la Plaza Mayor.
El parte Norte del Zócalo están la Catedral y el Sagrario Metropolitanos. En el lado Este se encuentra el Palacio Nacional; en la esquina sudeste, la Suprema Corte de Justicia de la Nación. En el lado Sur, los edificios de la sede del Gobierno de la ciudad; y al Oeste, varios edificios como el Nacional Monte de Piedad y el famoso Portal de Mercaderes.
El zócalo alberga varios eventos artísticos y celebraciones cívicas.
También funciona como lugar de encuentro para eventos sociales, culturales y deportivos.
When the Spanish built Mexico City over the ruins of Tenochtitlan in the colonial era, all the streets were developed from the orientation of the Plaza Mayor.
In the north side of the Zócalo are the Metropolitan Cathedral and the Metropolitan Sagrario. In the east there's the National Palace; in the southeast corner, the Supreme Court of Justice. In the south, the City Hall main and new buildings; and in the west, the Monte de Piedad building and the famous Portal de Mercaderes.
The Zócalo holds many artistic and sp events and civic celebrations.
It also functions as a meeting place for cultural, social and sporting events.



Arriando la bandera nacional mexicana todos los días a las 6 en punto.
Striking the mexican national flag every day at 6 o clock



Manifestaciones
Protests


EL mundial de ajedrez
chess world cup!


Museo Nomádico de la exposicion "Ashes and Snow" de Gregory Coldbert.
Nomadic Museum of Gregory Coldbert exposition "Ashses and snow"






Navidad!
Christmas time!


El fotógrafo Spencer Tunik en el Zócalo.
Spencer Tunick at the main square!






*Al Norte: la Catedral Metropolitana* Medidas aproximadas: 59m de ancho x 110 metros de largo y 60 metros de alto.
El primer templo fue construido con piedras de los templos aztecas.
La nueva Catedral (esta mera) fue construida de 1571 a 1813. Tiene elementos barrocos y neoclásicos.
A través del tiempo, la catedral ha perdido parte de su patrimonio histórico. Existe evidencia de varias piezas artísticas:
Lámparas grandes de plata, candelabros, blandones y figuras hechas del mismo metal, "la custodia de Borda" (88 marcos hechos de oro con 10 perlas, cubiertos por el frente con 5872 diamantes y por el reverso con 2653 esmeraldas, 544 rubíes y 28 zafiros) un pectoral de oro con reliquias, otro con topácios y brillantes, alfombras, cojines, colgaduras, y muchos otros tesoros con las mismas características.

*To the North: Metropolitan Cathedral *Approximate measures: 59m wide x 110m lenght and 60m height
The first temple was built with the pieces of aztecs temples.
The new (this one) cathedral was built from 1571 to 1813. It has elements of baroque and neoclasic.
Through the time,the cathedral has lost part of its artistic heritage. There are evidence of some lost artistic works:
Large silver lamps, chandeliers, blandons and figures made of the same material, "la custodia de Borda" (88 frames made of gold with 10 pearls, covered in the front by 5872 diamonds and in the back by 2653 emeralds, 544 rubies and 28 sapphires) one pectoral made of gold with relics, another one with topazes and diamonds, rugs, cushions, draperies, and many other treasures with similar characteristics.






Fachada del Sagrario Metropolitano, junto a la Catedral
Facade of the Sagrario Metropolitano, near the Cathedral


Dentro de la Catedral
Inside the MC

Altar del Perdón
Forgiveness Altar


Altar de los Reyes
Kings Altar


Órgano
Pipe Organ



*Al Este, Palacio Nacional*, construida en 1563, fue modificado a través de muchos años. La última modificación se llevó a cabo en el Siglo XX (aqui estaba localizado el palacio azteca de los emperadores)

*To the East: National Palace*, built in 1563 and modified through many years. The last modification was it the XX century (here was located the aztec palace of the emperors)










*
Al Sur, los edificios del Gobierno de la ciudad

To the South: City Hall Buildings*
Built in 1714 and modified in 1907







*
Al Oeste, varios edificios

To the West: Many buildings*





Navidad!
Xmas!


En la esquina sudeste, la Suprema Corte de Justicia de la Nación

In the southeast corner, Supreme Court of Justice



*
BuenoEsta es la primera parte! Si les gustó, por favor dejen sus comentarios! Luego pondré más edificios representativos, y la vida y cultura en el Centro!

Ok! this is the first part! If you liked it, please leave your comments! Then many other representative buildings, life and culture in downtown!*


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

In the next part more representative buildings, then streets scene and then the life and culture!


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

*
El Palacio de Bellas Artes ubicado en Centro Histórico de la Ciudad de México, es la máxima casa de cultura del país, considerado el mejor teatro de opera de Mexico y es el monumento más importante del país dedicado a lo mejor de las bellas artes en todas sus manifestaciones. La UNESCO lo declaró monumento artístico en 1987. En su interior se encuentran murales de José Clemente Orozco, Diego Rivera, David Alfaro Siqueiros, entre otros. Fue encargado por el presidente mexicano Porfirio Diaz al final de su mandato con el motivo de la celebracion del Centenario del Inicio de la Independencia de Mexico.
La Orquesta Sinfónica Nacional, la Compañía Nacional de Teatro, la Compañía Nacional de Ópera y la Compañía Nacional de Danza presentan sus temporadas en este recinto. 

Palacio de Bellas Artes ("Palace of Fine Arts")* is the premier opera house of Mexico City. The building is famous for both its extravagant Beaux Arts exterior in imported Italian white marble and its murals by Diego Rivera, Rufino Tamayo, David Alfaro Siqueiros, and José Clemente Orozco.
The theatre is used for classical music, opera and dance, notably the "Baile Folklórico". A distinctive feature of the theatre is its stained glass curtain depicting a volcano and the valley of Mexico. It is the home of Mexico's National Symphony Orchestra, the Bellas Artes Orchestra, the Bellas Artes Chamber Orchestra, the National Dance Company, and the Bellas Artes Opera.





Entrada al metro, estación Bellas Artes, un regalo de la ciudad de París
Bellas Artes subway entrance, a gift from Paris


El telón está hecho de cristal por Tiffany & Co
The curtain is made of glass by Tiffany & Co


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

*
Baco de México
Bank of Mexico (pic by dido13)*




*
Palacio de Correos
Central Post Office*






Dentro del Palacio de Correos
Inside


----------



## amasveritas (Apr 30, 2005)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love Mexico City's Downtown.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice thread & nice pics kay:


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for your comments


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

*These are the Major Temple ruins*, they were hidden until their discovery in 1978


The temple was like this, It was mostly destroyed in 1521 after the conquest of the Aztec empire by the Spanish conquerors


The temple was rebuilt seven times, the new over the old temples, like an onion


*In the Major Temple Museum*

The goddess Coyolxauhqui


Tzompantli made of stone (A tzompantli is a type of wooden rack or palisade documented in several Mesoamerican civilizations, which was used for the public display of human skulls, typically those of war captives or other sacrificial victims.)






The ancient people


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

Museo Nacional de Arte
National Art Museum




Palacio de Minería









Antiguo Palacio del Conde del Valle de Orizaba


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

More pics later


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

wow, what a crowd! this is atleast 200,000-250,000 people...easily.kay:


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Maxico is a first choice when I will go to the Latin America.


----------



## MVA BOY (Jun 26, 2006)

Beautiful, very impressive the México City Downtown
nice pics


----------



## PLACEBO (Dec 13, 2006)

Just amazing........el centro de México es hermosisimo y esa foto del palacio de Bellas Artes, me mató.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Me encanta la ciudad de Mexico mi amigo, buenas fotos.


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

muy buena compilación Tonio!!  escogiste fotos buenísimas


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mexico City is just beautiful when I was there the people were very nice and I really loved the historical center. I heard that it is a lot better then when I went in 2004 and I'm really thinking of going again. This city has a lot to offer and is really different than what I thought it would be and not once did i feel like it was dangerous and I really recommend it. Bueno saludos desde Peru!!!


----------



## coquito (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow!!! The capital of Nueva España (New Spain) was (is) really impressive until this day. Amazing pictures.... the size of the square and buildings are very impressive.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

siempre me ha gustado mexico, para mi es la paris de america, tiene edificios con mucha historia y belleza!


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

amazing collection of pictures. thanks for putting them together.


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks to everyone! tomorrow more pictures!


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice thread! Keep posting pics and information about it. It's impressive how that square has been a political, social and cultural main spot for almost 700 years...


----------



## CondeSky1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Saludo a México desde Trujillo Perú. ¡Oh, Qué Hermosas fotos y qué linda es la ciudad de México¡. Realmente he quedado impresionado con la belleza de la capital mexicana. ¡Qué exhuberantes edificaciones que tienen historia¡. La ciudad de México "brilla", tanto de día como de noche. Gracias por las fotos que me hacen conocer su ciudad.


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey thanks everyone!

Más fotos... otros lugares, vida y cultura!
More pics... other places, life and culture!

El pequeño barrio chino
The little China Town


Arco chino, un regalo de la embajada de China
Chinese arc, a gift from chinese embassy






Desfile de alebrijes! (los alebrijes son una artesania tradicional mexicana)
Alebrijes Parade! (alebrije is a mexican traditional craft)








Otros lugares y escenas callejeras, artistas callejeros.
Other places and streets scenes, and street artists

*(pic by dido13)*


*(pic by padawan72)*












*
Espero que les hayan gustado las fotos! Por cierto, LAS FOTOS NO SON MIAS! SON DE flickr Y DE OTROS THREADS/HILOS!

hope you enjoyed these pics! more pics later! BY THE WAY, THE PICS ARE NOT MINE! THEY ARE TAKEN FROM flickr AND OTHER THREADS!*


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful city !


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

genial Cuidad de Mexico, tiene un estilo particular, me dieron ganas de visitarla, saludos desde Chile.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

I am being mesmerized by this city now......


----------



## robertoar (Sep 14, 2007)

amazing

a lot of great places and good photos


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

CondeSky1 said:


> Saludo a México desde Trujillo Perú. ¡Oh, Qué Hermosas fotos y qué linda es la ciudad de México¡. Realmente he quedado impresionado con la belleza de la capital mexicana. ¡Qué exhuberantes edificaciones que tienen historia¡. La ciudad de México "brilla", tanto de día como de noche. Gracias por las fotos que me hacen conocer su ciudad.


Muchas gracias, me alegra poder decir lo mismo de Lima!


----------



## mexictoluca (Dec 27, 2007)

Amazing, the best most modern city in Latin America and any other spanish speaking county/city in the world.


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

jaja..
-----------

oye tonio buen thread, no habia visto un tema dedicado a el centro de mexico.. buena recopilacion.. saludos

mexico amazing!!!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Mexico is one of my favorites cities. It's not only beautiful, it's not only full of history, it's full of live.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

What a huge and lovely square 
Thanks for the great tour


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:
superb...!!! the colonial architecture looks so grand and majestic...kay:

thanks for the tour and please show more...


----------



## CondeSky1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Muchas gracias TonioOqs, por lo de Lima; pero debo decirte que también la ciudad de Trujillo, donde vivo, es muy hermosa. Tiene un Centro Histórico, prácticamente con edificaciones coloniales, donde resaltan sus grandes portales y ventanas, con una belleza arquitectónica. Visítanos Tonio, no te arrepentirás.
Por otro lado, te agradecería mucho, y si es que es posible, que cuando postees tus fotos lo hagas también en español, para poder fácilmente entender el nombre de cada foto. De nuevo te doy infinitas gracias por anticipado.
¡MÉXICO Y PERÚ UNIDOS SIEMPRE EN SU HISTORIA¡


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

Es cierto! como pude olvidar a Trujillo :bash: ya vi el thread del su CH desde q lo abrieron  es muy hermoso y como mencionas, me encatan sus portales! Mencion especial tambien para Arequipa, Zacatecas, Morelia, Cusco, etc. 
No hay problema, y gracias x la sujerencia, ya puse en español la explicacion de cada foto desde el principio! espero q te guste


----------



## Betrayer (May 23, 2004)

very good shots... I love this city...amazing


----------



## CondeSky1 (Jul 21, 2008)

:banana::banana::banana::banana:¡Tonio te pasate  Sí estoy muy feliz y sonrío, porque observé tus fotos y ya están también español. Te lo agradezco mucho de todo corazón.


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great Job Tonio, I"ll be there in two weeks, so this information is very helpfull for me

Regards


----------



## DONI'84 (May 26, 2005)

very nice, thanks for sharing. Looks like they are revitalizing the Historic downtown center, which fell into decay many years ago. I was in Mexico city in july, and although there is still much work to do, the area is already unrecognizable...


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

EDIT


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed :lol:


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

DeNeza401 said:


> Good Shot!!!! :lol:
> Beautiful pictures of a beautiful and historical centre. *How big is the historic core?* Keep posting. Thanks.


It is 57,600 m² and measures: 240 m by 240 m


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

ArchiTennis said:


> It is 57,600 m² and measures: 240 m by 240 m


^^
Thanks for the info. That is a huge open space! 
However, I was talking about the size of area that Unesco declared as historical site, how many blocks?, Miles?.
BTW it seems that the size of this plaza is about the same of that of the base of the pyramid of Teotihuacan. Am'I right? So, will the pyramid fit in this plaza?
Any more pics? Thanks.


----------



## megacool (Nov 6, 2006)

wow, big flag, nice


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

one of the most imponent historical centers
shows mexico extremely rich cultural herritage


----------



## german07 (Feb 15, 2007)

astonishing...simply beautiful!!!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

army of naked people!!


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

damn, i'm so jealous Mexico has this gorgeous old buildings!!  .thanks roberto, that's really inspiring....


----------



## august88 (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, mexico city has beautiful old world architecture. kinda like, a colonial city in the modern 21st century. i particularly like the opera house, the church in that main square (i think u guys call it the zocalo) and the lamp posts. hopefully i can go there to see it in real life someday.


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

DeNeza401 said:


> ^^
> Thanks for the info. That is a huge open space!
> However, I was talking about the size of area that Unesco declared as historical site, how many blocks?, Miles?.
> BTW it seems that the size of this plaza is about the same of that of the base of the pyramid of Teotihuacan. Am'I right? So, will the pyramid fit in this plaza?
> Any more pics? Thanks.


*It's surface is 9.1 squared kilometers http://www.centrohistorico.df.gob.mx/fideicomiso/index.html*



Thank you all for your comments! I didnt expect too many comments... hehe 

Sorry because of my absence in this thread but i have too many work to do! (school, etc) But i promise that in my first chance I'll post more pics!


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Pictures taken from other Mexican forumers.
Here we go.
















Enjoy mates


----------



## Dreh (Dec 18, 2005)

Woww...fantastic!!
Mexico City is so beautiful.
Just Amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Marvelous pics -all pics -


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

DF otro pedo!!

mexico city amazing!!


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Aecio said:


> Pictures taken from other Mexican forumers.
> Here we go.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leonés errante (Dec 23, 2007)

_¡GENIAL! Una presentación exquisita del corazón de una de las grandes ciudades del mundo:cheers::cheers::cheers:_


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

DeNeza401 said:


> Aecio said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures taken from other Mexican forumers.
> ...


----------

